# iMac G5 : arrêt intempestif



## Philippe B (28 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Depuis deux-trois jours, alors que je suis tranquillement en train de travailler sur mon Mac, celui-ci s'arrête brutalement. Je le relance alors, et parfois il arrive à l'écran d'ouverture de sessions et je peux l'utiliser normalement jusqu'à ce qu'il ne se ré-éteigne, parfois il replante en cours de redémarrage (parfois avant l'apparition de la pomme, parfois aprés).

Je suis à jour des dernières mises à jour d'OSX, j'ai réparé plusieurs fois les autorisations (aprés chaque plantage).

Auriez-vous une idée de ce qui peut bien se passer ? Que pouvez-vous me conseiller de faire ?

Merci d'avance,
Philippe.


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2007)

c'est quel mod&#232;le d'iMac G5 d&#233;j&#224; ?


----------



## Philippe B (28 Avril 2007)

C'est un G5 2GHz

Ph.


----------



## Laurent_h (28 Avril 2007)

Philippe B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis deux-trois jours, alors que je suis tranquillement en train de travailler sur mon Mac, celui-ci s'arrête brutalement. Je le relance alors, et parfois il arrive à l'écran d'ouverture de sessions et je peux l'utiliser normalement jusqu'à ce qu'il ne se ré-éteigne, parfois il replante en cours de redémarrage (parfois avant l'apparition de la pomme, parfois aprés).
> 
> ...



Depuis quelques jours il fait chaud...
Les iMac G5 sont super sensibles à la chaleur.

Vérifies avec Temperature Monitor Widget tes températures CPU et Disque Dur.

La limite haute est de 62°C pour le disque et de 85 °C pour le CPU
Chez moi en utilisation normale, CPU 60°C et Disque 52°C

Sinon, vérifies aussi ton numéro de série pour voir si tu es concerné par ça ou ça


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2007)

jete un coup d'oeil ici


----------



## Pooley (28 Avril 2007)

je penche pour un probleme d'alim si c'est un revB sans isight integrée, c'est ce que j'ai eu comme probléme et une fois qu'on me l'a changé tout marchait comme sur des roulettes


----------



## Philippe B (28 Avril 2007)

Je vous remercie pour ces liens : mon ordi est pile poil dans la série de ceux qui ont un pb d'alim provoquant des arrêts intempestifs.
En route pour le SAV Apple  

Philippe.

Tant que j'y suis, savez-vous si ce genre de réparation est totalement gratuit ou bien si le centre agréé Apple peut me facturer une prise en charge ?


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2007)

Philippe B a dit:


> Tant que j'y suis, savez-vous si ce genre de réparation est totalement gratuit ou bien si le centre agréé Apple peut me facturer une prise en charge ?



si ta machine n'était plus sous garantie des frais d'expertise peuvent (et te seront demander) pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il faut vérifier que ce soit bien ton alimentation qui pose problème


----------



## Bart (28 Avril 2007)

Hello,

J'ai eu le même problème que toi avec mon IMAC G5 1.8 Mhz acheter en Octobre 2003.
Il est parti 2 fois en réparation, la carte mêre a été changée 2 fois et le problème continue.

J'ai remarquer de la poussière sous mon MAC, au niveau de la ventilation.

J'ai prit mon courage a deux mains, je l'ai ouvert et là, il y'avait tellement de poussière au niveau de la sortie d'air. J'ai nettoyé la poussière et remit le cache et il remarché sans problème. 

Il m'a fait la même chose il y'a 2 semaine, j'ai recommencé l'oppération et c'est reparti.....


----------

